# Bizarre Fan Behavior (follow up)



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

Information:

This build is the recommended techsupportforum build from 2013, and I'm using the fans that came with my case. I included information I thought would be relevant to this thread:

*Case/Cooling*: Cooler Master HAF 922 - High Air Flow Mid Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0 and All-Black Interior

*Power Supply*: Seasonic SS-760XP2 ATX 12V/EPS 12V, 760W, 80 PLUS PLATINUM Full Modular certified Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready

*Motherboard*: GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5H LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Previously I made a thread (Here) about a possibly defective and/or damaged fan (this came with the Cooler Master case).

I would now like to report that as of today, my fan started doing something extremely bizarre. What now happens is when the computer is turned on, the fan will start working for a bit, but then it will start making a "Brrrrr" Noise, this is then followed up by slow down, and then it stops for a moment, but then it'll start back up again and it repeats this process.

...Strangely though, it will sometimes fix itself and start behaving normally after I keep it running for awhile.

Is it time for me to replace the fan with a new one? Or is there something I can possibly do to fix it?

One change I did to possibly remedy the issue in the previous thread was I went to my BIOs and I adjusted the fan speed so it was slightly slower. This appeared to do the job for the most part... Until this started happening recently.


That's the situation, thank you for your support.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Is there more than one case fan? If so, you may wish to try swapping the headers that the suspect fan and another fan use. If the behavior follows the fan, it's likely that it's developing bearing issues. If it stays in the same place, it's likely a power issue with the motherboard or PSU. The same goes if the problem affects all of the fans connected to the motherboard.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

There's a secondary fan on the rear of the case, however, it's significantly smaller than the one that connects to the very top of the case. Therefore I wouldn't be so sure if it would work. This secondary fan on the back also appeared to work just fine when the one on the top stopped.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

The fan size doesn't matter so much as the type of fan connector. If they're the same pin count and connector type you can do the test.


----------

